

Jakob Nielsen on 30 years of computing: "I wanted to ... put humans back in control ..." - henning
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/20040524.html

======
henning
The full excerpt I pasted a snippet of above is:

"For me personally, the experience of moving from a small, relatively
transparent computer to an oppressively large and opaque one marked the start
of my passion for usability. I knew that it could feel good to use computers,
and I wanted to recapture that sense of empowerment and put humans back in
control of the machines."

It's nice to see him not act like a curmudgeon once in a while.

